
Ask HN: Who are the best dedicated server providers right now? - r1ch
I&#x27;m looking to upgrade our dedicated server infrastructure and I&#x27;m trying to shop around for some good deals. I&#x27;m running into a lot of providers that are either single-homed, have fairly crazy bandwidth prices, offer very old hardware or use consumer grade parts like SSDs.<p>My requirements are eight 3+ GHz CPU cores (Haswell or newer), 64+ GB RAM, 10+ TB outbound bandwidth and a mix of HDD &#x2F; SSD storage (using enterprise-class drives!). Network should have a good mix of peering and not rely on a single carrier such as Telia &#x2F; NTT as many seem to. Budget is &lt; $1k&#x2F;month.<p>Right now OVH is looking like my best option as they seem to be the only provider offering 4th &#x2F; 5th gen Intel CPUs with Intel SSDs at a reasonable price, and their own network with peering at lots of major IXes.<p>Anyone have any other good recommendations?
======
Feld0
I'll vouch for OVH as a great choice - I've been a customer there for several
years. Their phone support is awesome and you get a ton of hardware and
bandwidth for your dollar.

